# Nine Year old to receive BSEE



## ruggercsc (Nov 14, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/14/europe/university-graduate-child-genius-scli-intl/index.html

Can he get his PE license before he gets his Driver's License?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 14, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/14/europe/university-graduate-child-genius-scli-intl/index.html
> 
> Can he get his PE license before he gets his Driver's License?


Depends on the state. I thought I read that FL passed a law that says you must be at least 18.


----------



## ruggercsc (Nov 14, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Depends on the state. I thought I read that FL passed a law that says you must be at least 18.


He will probably have multiple PHD's and an MD by then.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2019)

Sorry, but that kid is likely to end up pretty F'd up:



> He then plans to embark on a PhD program in electrical engineering while also studying for a medicine degree, his father told CNN.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

well at least we now know which is the easiest engineering degree to get


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> well at least we now know which is the easiest engineering degree to get


I laugh but I certainly couldn't handle the EE math back in my college days....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Dleg said:


> I laugh but I certainly couldn't handle the EE math back in my college days....


Once we got into magnets I rage quit and switched to mechanical.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> well at least we now know which is the easiest engineering degree to get


I certainly wasn't going to work any harder than I had to.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Once we got into magnets I rage quit and switched to mechanical.


I knew my limitations at an early age and started in mechanical!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

Mongo just know that it has something to do with where Choo Choo go

mongo = me


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Sorry, but that kid is likely to end up pretty F'd up:


agree. like, what about being a kid? 

disclaimer: i didnt read the article


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2019)

Well, the single sentence I quoted tells you all you need to know. WTF is he going to do with a PhD in EE and an MD??  Are we to assume that he stops there, and dedicates the rest of his life to developing electrical implants (starting at age 13?)? ??  I think it's more likely that he turns out to be some sort of degree collector, who burns out by the time he reaches 16. But hey, if he ushers in the Age of the Borg, then that's cool I guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

He will be like your average high school valedictorian in a few years, living in an apartment working at the local movie theater


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 15, 2019)

But why? He already has a degree. Worst he will be like us. Unless of course crumbling under the expectations of others to become a genius.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

He cant even work legally for another 6 years and that's part time?


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 15, 2019)

no wonders he is getting those extra degrees.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2019)

I feel sorry for the kid, tbh.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 18, 2019)

But may be it was his choice and not forced by anyone.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2019)

NikR said:


> But may be it was his choice and not forced by anyone.


His choice or not isn't what bothers me.  The fact is that "normal" childhood activities and experiences just won't be possible for him.  I could be wrong, but I don't see his days filled with running in the rain, finger painting, sleep overs, knowing what brown bear saw, or drawing caterpillars.  Not having the ability to not be responsible for adult tasks at his age is worrisome.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 18, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Not having the ability to not be responsible for adult tasks at his age is worrisome.


I agree with this. Maybe he didnt care about finger painting etc. But unfortunately there is no path for him to avoid adult responsibilities till later


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2019)

He is going to do so much cocaine when he turns 18.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2019)

It would be funnier if he were a civil and designed something, gets called out by the contractor, and has to attend a field resolution meeting where he shows up, as a 9 year old to defend his work. 

No, the rebar was supposed to go over here you big dummy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 19, 2019)

From the article...



> "We don't want him to get too serious. He does whatever he likes," said Alexander. "We need to find a balance between being a child and his talents."
> Laurent said he enjoys playing with his dog Sammy and playing on his phone, like many young people.
> However, unlike most 9-year-olds, he has already worked out what he wants to do with his life: develop artificial organs


 .


----------



## Dleg (Nov 20, 2019)

Sucker. Should have gotten into gene editing. They'll be growing new organs and he and his robot pancreas will be out of a job.


----------



## Baconator. (Nov 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> He cant even work legally for another 6 years and that's part time?


He could start his own corporation...


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/belgian-boy-wonder-drops-dutch-131820352.html

 I guess now he has more time to play video games in his parents basement.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/belgian-boy-wonder-drops-dutch-131820352.html
> 
> I guess now he has more time to play video games in his parents basement.






> he is a unique project which everybody wants to be a part of


Ugh.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 10, 2019)

What a bunch of bullshit. The kid can't graduate in time to beat the Guinness World Record, so his parents pull him from the program and start talking conspiracy. 

As I said from the beginning,  that kid is going to become one seriously f'd up adult.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2019)

This is highly reminiscent of Jessica Dubroff. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessica_Dubroff


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2019)

So glad the parents had their son's best interests in mind.

If it's any consolation, if he enrolls in University of Phoenix, he could probably still pull it off.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 11, 2019)

Maybe he should try one of the following institutions of higher learning:


Colby Nolan


Colby Nolan is a housecat who was awarded an MBA in 2004 by Trinity Southern University, a Dallas-based diploma mill, sparking a fraud lawsuit by the Pennsylvania attorney general's office.[2]

Colby Nolan lives with a deputy attorney general. In looking to expose Trinity Southern University for fraud, some undercover agents had the then six-year-old feline obtain a bachelor's degree in business administration for $299. On the animal's application, the agents claimed that the cat had previously taken courses at a community college, worked at a fast-food restaurant, babysat, and maintained a newspaper route. In response, the institution informed Colby that, due to the job experience listed on his application, he was eligible for an executive MBA which he could obtain for an additional $100. The transcript submitted by the agents claimed that Colby had a GPA of 3.5.

Upon learning that the cat received the degree, Pennsylvania attorney general Jerry Pappert filed a lawsuit against Trinity Southern University.[3] In the lawsuit, Pappert directed the diploma mill, which had used email spam to sell degrees, to provide restitution to anyone who had ordered a degree from them.

In December 2004, the Texas attorney general obtained a temporary restraining order under the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act against Trinity Southern and its owners, Craig B. and Alton S. Poe. The court also ordered the school's assets frozen.[4] In March 2005, the Poes were assessed penalties of over $100,000 by the court and were ordered not to market or promote fraudulent, substandard degree programs or to represent their university as being accredited or affiliated with legitimate universities.[5][6] It was reported that the Poes were also associated with Wesleyan International University and Prixo Southern University.[6] Trinity Southern University's website has been offline since 2005.[7]


George


In 2009, George, a cat owned by Chris Jackson (presenter of the BBC show _Inside Out North East &amp; Cumbria_), was registered with three professional organizations: the British Board of Neuro Linguistic Programming, the United Fellowship of Hypnotherapists, and the Professional Hypnotherapy Practitioner Association, securing George's accreditation as a hypnotherapist. George now[_when?_] works to help people get over their PTSD.[8][9]


Henrietta


Ben Goldacre, a UK-based physician and science journalist, wrote in 2004 that his cat Henrietta had obtained a diploma in nutrition from the American Association of Nutritional Consultants; Goldacre had been investigating allegations about the qualifications claimed by Gillian McKeith.[10][11] Goldacre said, "it’s a particular honour since dear, sweet, little Hettie died about a year ago."[10]


Kitty O'Malley


In 1973, the Lakeland, Florida newspaper _The Ledger_ obtained a high school diploma from "Washington High Academy" for Kitty O'Malley, a cat also known as Spanky. While the diploma was deemed insufficient to gain Kitty admission to local colleges, the state attorney general's office planned to investigate the institution.[12]


Oliver Greenhalgh


On December 10, 1967, _The Times_ reported that Oliver Greenhalgh had been accepted as a fellow of the English Association of Estate Agents and Valuers, after a payment of eleven guineas (his two references were not verified). Oliver was a cat belonging to Michael Greenhalgh, a cameraman with Television Wales and the West, who was pursuing an investigation of bogus professional associations.[13][14]


Oreo Collins[SIZE=small][edit][/SIZE]


Oreo C. Collins (born around 2007) is a tuxedo cat who gained notoriety when she received a diploma from Jefferson High School Online in 2009, although her age was misrepresented in order to qualify.[15] The sting was an investigative operation by the Better Business Bureau of Central Georgia headed by Kelvin Collins, Oreo's owner.[16]


Zoe D. Katze


Zoe D. Katze ("Zoe the Cat" in German) was a housecat owned by Steve K. D. Eichel. Around 2001, Eichel was able to obtain several well-known hypnotherapy certifications for his cat. The ease with which Zoe obtained these credentials became the subject of an article by the American Bar Association and a news report by CBS News.[17] The certification of Zoe has been cited in several books and articles on credentialing scams, and has appeared in psychology and forensic curricula. Eichel also served as the consultant to the BBC investigation that ultimately led to the certification of George the cat by various UK hypnosis associations.[8]


Dogs



Lulu


In 2010, Mark Howard, a member of the legal team for the claimants (BSkyB) in _BSkyB Ltd &amp; Anor v HP Enterprise Services UK Ltd &amp; Anor_ [2010][18] obtained a degree for his dog Lulu from Concordia College in the US Virgin Islands. Lulu "graduated" with higher marks than the defendant's key witness, who the judge found had lied that he had attended classes for his Concordia MBA.[19][20] In the legal community, the story of the witness' MBA is described as "infamous",[21] and a supervisory management cautionary tale.[22]


Molly


In February 2012, in a story on local diploma mills by Houston television station KHOU, the reporters got a high school diploma and official transcript from Lincoln Academy for their photographer's basset hound Molly for $300 after filling out a "laughable", "easy take-home test".[23] According to a homeschooling advocate, Lincoln Academy and other schools were improperly taking advantage of a Texas law that prohibits discrimination by public colleges and universities against homeschooled students.[23]


Pete


The American University of London offered Pete, a four-year-old male short-haired Lurcher[24] in Battersea Dogs and Cats Home, London, an MBA for £4,500 without requiring any course work. The BBC current affairs program _Newsnight_ reported in 2013 that the dog, named "Peter Smith" on the faked CV for a management consultant, was offered an MBA by the university's Accreditation of Previous Experiential Learning board based on his "made-up work experience and a fictitious undergraduate degree" just four days after applying for the course.[25]


Sassafras Herbert


In 1984, _Time Magazine_ reported that Sassafras, a female poodle belonging to a New York City physician, had received a diploma from the American Association of Nutrition and Dietary Consultants. Her owner had bought the diploma for $50 to demonstrate that "something that looks like a diploma doesn't mean that somebody has responsible training".[26][27]


Sonny


The May 30, 2007 episode of the Australian Broadcasting Corporation comedy show _The Chaser's War on Everything_ documented host Chas Licciardello applying online and obtaining a medical degree for his dog Sonny from the diploma mill Ashwood University. Sonny's "work experience" included "significant proctology experience sniffing other dogs' bums".[28][29] Ashwood University has since been listed as a Non Accredited Degree Supplier in the states of Michigan, Oregon, and Texas.[30]


Wally


In 2004, the Albany, New York television station WRGB ran a report in which reporter Peter Brancato applied to and received an associate degree from Almeda University on behalf of his dog, Wally.[31][32] On the application, Brancato listed, "Plays with the kids every day ... teaches them to interact better with each other ... Teaches them responsibilities like feeding the dog." Almeda University granted Wally a "life experience" associate degree in "Childhood Development". After the report aired, Almeda University protested that Brancato perjured himself by creating a false identity using a fabricated name and date of birth. In a public statement, an Almeda University representative wrote, "He completed an application that included a background of the following: Eight-years tutoring pre-K children, curriculum design and development, teaching coping skills, and volunteer coaching".[33] In March 2008, Wally was featured in a Lake Geneva, Wisconsin mayoral campaign political cartoon, with a dialogue bubble reading, "I graduated with Bill Chesen", referring to candidate Chesen's Almeda University bachelor's degree.[34]


Ollie


In 2017, Mike Daube, a public health expert in Western Australia, reinvented his dog Ollie as Dr. Olivia Doll. He made up credentials including "past associate of the Shenton Park Institute for Canine Refuge Studies" (where she was a rescue dog) and submitted her application for posts on the editorial boards of some predatory journals. Several accepted her application, and the Global Journal of Addiction and Rehabilitation Medicine named her associate editor.[35]


Maxwell Sniffingwell


In 2009, Dr. Ben Mays, a veterinarian in Clinton, Arkansas, submitted an application to Belford University on behalf of English bulldog Maxwell Sniffingwell. The application included his work as a reproductive specialist, noting his "natural ability in theriogenology" and "experimental work with felines" and his understanding of the merits of specialization despite a desire to "'do them all.'" His application was accepted upon the $549 payment to the university.[36]


Chester Ludlow


In 2009, Chester Ludlow, a pug from Vermont was awarded an MBA by Rochville University. His owner submitted an application and US$499 and received a "diploma, two sets of transcripts, a certificate of distinction in finance, and a certificate of membership in the student council."[37]

Note:  Source is Wikipedia


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2019)

I didn't read all of those, but the first one literally had me laughing out loud!


----------

